# working in Merida



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

can anybody tell me how difficult it would be for me , a US citizen , to find a job in Merida ? thanks for the info .


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

First: what are your qualifications? experience? skills? education?
It makes a big difference.

Second: You need a job offer to get a visa that includes permission to work legally.

Also, it used to be that you could get a job offer and go to Immigration and get work permission added to your visa, but now (since the beginning of this year) you have to apply for work permission outside Mexico, at your nearest Mexican consulate. At the same time, your prospective employer has to do a lot of paperwork with Immigration, too, if they haven’t employed foreign citizens before under this new system.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

regwill said:


> can anybody tell me how difficult it would be for me , a US citizen , to find a job in Merida ? thanks for the info .


So, regwill, what happened to your plans to move to Mexico City? Are you considering Mérida instead, a lovely city, especially if you're a fan of hot and steamy weather all year round.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

still planing to move to Mexico City , but i am also looking at other options . My fiancee has lived her whole life in Mexico City , so maybe something a little different might be in order .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

regwill said:


> still planing to move to Mexico City , but i am also looking at other options . My fiancee has lived her whole life in Mexico City , so maybe something a little different might be in order .


Sounds like a good idea! Why Mérida, though? What sort of job are you looking for?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

regwill said:


> still planing to move to Mexico City , but i am also looking at other options . My fiancee has lived her whole life in Mexico City , so maybe something a little different might be in order .


If she is middle class or knows middle class relatives and friends she might be able to help you get connected. If working class then a good social life will keep you happy and active. 

Moving cold turkey to Merida she might not have any connections and your lives´ could become drab, in my experience. 

Social classes do not mix well unless related and even then there are barriers. Connections here seem to make your life active and full [earn decent money included] as compared to dull and alienated as some Expats describe their existence here.

Not having a command of Spanish at least at the beginners level will alienate you to the point you "are" an outsider and I don´t care what anyone says about this or if they are living in a condo complex on the beach and all the owners are English speaking only. It is a fact of life here.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

21 years retail ,same company , the last ten years working in the tire shop. i am thinking that i would like to get a job at the US Embassy , i am a disabled veteran .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

regwill said:


> 21 years retail ,same company , the last ten years working in the tire shop. i am thinking that i would like to get a job at the US Embassy , i am a disabled veteran .


Here you go: Job Opportunities | Embassy of the United States Mexico City, Mexico.

Good luck!


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Here you go: Job Opportunities | Embassy of the United States Mexico City, Mexico.
> 
> Good luck!


thank you


----------

